# [GNOME] Mise à jour 2.2 -> 2.4 (nouveau problème)

## gK

Voir posts plus bas pour mes problèmes actuels ...

----

Voila ce soir à ma grande surprise, Gnome 2.4 est passé en stable.

Le problème c'est que voila le résultat d'un emerge -pUD world :

```

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3 [4.3.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.27.2 [0.26]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.11 [2.5.8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33 [1.0.31]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.12 [0.3.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.0 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.0 [1.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1 [2.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.1 [2.6.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1 [2.2.1]

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/bonobo-activation (from pkg gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4. 0)

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16 [2.3.14]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.0 [2.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.0.9 [1.0.8]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.4.0 [2.2.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.0.5 [2.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.4.0.1 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.4.0-r1 [2.2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.6.1 [2.4.55]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.4.0 [2.2.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.4.0 [2.2.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.10 [0.10.27]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.4.0 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0 [2.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.6.3 [0.6.2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-0.6.0

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.4.0 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.6.3 [0.6.2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[blocks B     ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.3 (from pkg gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0 .0)

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0.0

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/epiphany-1.0

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.4.0.1 [2.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.4.0 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.4.0 [2.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ggv-2.4.0.1 [2.0.1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/apmd-3.0.2-r3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.4.0.1 [2.2.2]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/zenity-1.6

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-4.3.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-media-0.3.3.1 [0.2.2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gpdf-0.110

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/acme-2.4.0 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.4.0 [2.2.106]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.4.0 [0.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.4 [2.2.2-r1]

```

J'ai donc quelques ebuilds BLOCK. Que faut-il faire ? Les désinstaller puis faire un emerge -UD world ensuite ?

Merci par avance.Last edited by gK on Fri Oct 10, 2003 7:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Baste

Salut,

Si je dis pas de betise il fo unmerger les Blocked

Enfin j'espere t'avoir aider.

@ plus

----------

## knarf

Il faut les unemerge même.!

----------

## knarf

Alors

```

[blocks B     ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.3 (from pkg gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0 .0) 

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/bonobo-activation (from pkg gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4. 0) 

```

```

emerge -C gnome-utils bonobo-activation

```

----------

## gK

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knarf

Merci à toi de m'avoir fait remarquer que gnome était passé en 2.4, je me suis empressé de l'emerger et j'en suis super content, je l'avais testé en unstable, mais j'prefère quand c'est stable : )

----------

## mickey08

c'est vrai que ca a l'air de plus en plus chouette ... mais j'ai pas encore tout vu !

31 paquets hier ...

48 aujourd'hui dont xfree ...

le portable a pas  fini de chauffer  :Smile: 

----------

## knarf

Ce qui est trop chou c'est epiphany, c'est vrai qu'on dirait le nom d'une copine colombienne, et non, c'est le nouveau webbrowser de chez gnome. C'est vrai qu'il est pas très stable, pas très complet. Mais au moins il est tout chou.

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Si je ne me trompe pas il te faut quand même :

```
emerge -v =libbonobo-2.4.0
```

Enfin c'est ce que j'ai du faire sinon certains paquetages ne voulaient pas se compiler car libbonobo n'était pas installé.

Effectivement c'était vrai, il voulait l'emerger après les paquetages ayant des problèmes.

----------

## crevette

En fait epiphany a été developpé dans le but de suivre le HIG, qui est un document qui définit le comportement des applis Gnome (pour aller vite) dont  un point est "simplifier au maximum". Dans cette optique, Epiphany a été créé, il parait moins paramétrable que Galeon(-1.3.*), mais possède de bons atouts (comme la completion au niveau des url mais aussi des titres des pages web en bookmarks ou deja visité).

rien ne t'empeche d'emerger le dernier galeon (1.3.9)

----------

## knarf

Les tabs sont jolies aussi, attention, il faut compiler mozilla avec [b]gtk2.

```

USE="gtk2" emerge mozilla && emerge -Up world

```

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *crevette wrote:*   

> En fait epiphany a été developpé dans le but de suivre le HIG, qui est un document qui définit le comportement des applis Gnome (pour aller vite) dont  un point est "simplifier au maximum". Dans cette optique, Epiphany a été créé, il parait moins paramétrable que Galeon(-1.3.*), mais possède de bons atouts (comme la completion au niveau des url mais aussi des titres des pages web en bookmarks ou deja visité).
> 
> rien ne t'empeche d'emerger le dernier galeon (1.3.9)

 

Pourquoi galeon n'a pas la completion au niveau des URL ?

----------

## crevette

si mais pas au niveau des titres, ce qui peut etre pratique.

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *crevette wrote:*   

> si mais pas au niveau des titres, ce qui peut etre pratique.

 

Ah vi ! J'avais pas remarqué cette fonctionnalité sous Epiphany

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## gK

J'ai emerge -C bonobo et puis l'autre mais j'ai pas mal de problème  :Sad: 

Actuellement je suis sous gnome2.4 seulement mon -pUD world est pas fini et voila ce qu'il en est maintenant (après avoir emerge sync) :

```

# emerge -pUD world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating world dependencies \

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-apps/portage-2.0.49".

 

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-apps/man-pages-1.56

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

 

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

C'est pas vraiment joli  :Sad: 

Pourtant, :

```

*  sys-apps/portage :

        [  I] sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r5 (0)

*  sys-apps/man-pages :

        [   ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.54 (0)

        [   ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.55 (0)

        [   ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.56 (0)

```

Je sais pas quoi faire  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

au fait pour ceux qui voudrait mozilla et galeon en meme temps...je crois qu'il fait emerger mozilla avec gtk et non gtk2 dans le USE.

```

USE="-gkt2" emerge mozilla

```

enfin il me semble...

----------

## crevette

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> au fait pour ceux qui voudrait mozilla et galeon en meme temps...je crois qu'il fait emerger mozilla avec gtk et non gtk2 dans le USE.
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="-gkt2" emerge mozilla
> ...

 

ben non, surtout si tu veux galeon-1.3.*

----------

## TGL

Ouais, mais en même temps, on peut aussi très raisonnablement préférer la série 1.2.x, et dans ces cas là, le "-gtk2" s'impose. Enfin, les goût et les couleurs hein...

----------

## gK

Encore un problème depuis le passage à gnome 2.4 : j'obtiens un dossier nommé Desktop sur le compte de mon /home/user qui revient à chaque fois, même en faisant un rm -rf dessus.

C'est possible de le virer ?

drwxr-xr-x    2 gK      users        4096 Oct  8 19:42 Desktop

Gnome m'avait prévenu qu'il s'agissait d'un lien vers les îcones de mon bureau précédent sous 2.2 mais j'en veux plus maintenant.

----------

## gK

up

----------

## dyurne

juste une petite question parce que moi je suis dans le même cas que gK :

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/bonobo-activation (from pkg gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.0)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.3 (from pkg gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0.0)

donc si je veux faire un emerge -Up world je suis obligé d'unmerger bonobo et gnome-utils. je voudrais savoir si ça risqué pas de rendre instable mon systeme ?

gnome pe me faire un caca nerveux si il a pas son gnome-utils et bonobo-activation je sais pas à quoi ça sert, donc ça doit être un truc important .  :Smile: 

voila.

----------

## TGL

La ce qu'il faut unmerger c'est plutôt bonobo-activation et gucharmap. Et c'est sans risque oui.

----------

## dyurne

j'ai unmergé bonobo-activation pas de problèmes, mais lorsque j'ai voulu unmergé gucharmap il m'a insulté avec :

root@ # emerge unmerge gucharmap

!!! Couldn't find match for gucharmap

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

alors je lui est répliqué :

emerge search gucharmap

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gucharmap ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  gnome-extra/gucharmap

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,094 kB

      Homepage:    http://gucharmap.sourceforge.net

      Description: Unicode charachter map viewer

il me dit qu'il est pas installé alors que quand je fais emerge -Up world il me balance :

[blocks B     ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.3 (from pkg gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0.0)

koi moi fé ??

----------

## TGL

Ah oui exact, j'm'a gourré, je croyais que le truc c'était que maintenant gucharmap était dans gnome-utils, mais non. Bon bah unmerge gnome-utils alors.

----------

## knarf

( sans embêter c'était marqué au début du thread )

Je sors. ok

----------

## dyurne

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ( sans embêter c'était marqué au début du thread )
> 
> Je sors. ok

 

mais euh !!! pourquoi il est méchant avec moi le monsieur ? dupuis quand on est interdit de poser des questions connes ? comment ça depuis le debut ?

ah, mais on me dit jamais rien a moi... bon, bah je vais me faire fouetter alors...

la raison de cette question c'est qu'au début j'ai voulu savoir ce que ça donné niveau stabilité et apres je me suis enflammé dans les questions sans faire vraiment gaffe.

par contre je reviens sur le sujet stabilité : apres le unmerge de bonobo j'ai beaucoup de mal pour lancer des applis ( ie : je vois les applis se chargé mais elles n'apparaissent jamais ), et mon serveur x ne se lancé plus automatiquement a chaque reboot. j'ai reemerger bonobo et maintenant ça roule.

----------

## knarf

J'étais pas méchant  :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

dyurne, regarde si un petit coup si la commande suivante fait quelque chose.

```
revdep-rebuild
```

ca permet de calculer les dependances arrière et de verifier si il ne manque pas quelquechose (dut a la modification de bonobo-activation).

ca m'a permit de resoudre certains problemes, voila.

bonne chance

----------

## dyurne

merci j'ai pas ma gentoo pour le moment mais j'essaye des que je peux.

----------

## Bingo

Éh ben, voilà probablement la solution pour éviter les problèmes (c'est ce que je m'apprete à faire).  Le Weekly Newsletter de cette semaine explique comment s'y prendre:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> New GNOME users will have no problem installing this release by executing emerge gnome, but those upgrading from 2.2 should keep a few things in mind in order to make the transition smooth. First of all, bonobo-activation has been merged into libbonobo in versions after 2.4.0, so bonobo-activation will block the upgrade. The best method to deal with this problem is to emerge -u gnome until the blocking bonobo-activation is hit, then emerge -C bonobo-activation and then emerge -u gnome again to resume the upgrade. This will ensure that the bonobo-activation libraries remain on the system right until they are removed and then immediately replaced, reducing the chance of compilation problems due to missing libraries. Users may encounter the same problem with gnome-utils and gucharmap as well; the solution then is emerge -u gnome-utils at the blocking point before gucharmap is emerged. Another issue is the inclusion of the Epiphany browser in the default GNOME distribution. We provide this as part of the default GNOME installation as part of our effort to follow GNOME's packaging procedures. While Epiphany is GTK2-based and has a lightweight frontend, it's Mozilla-based, adding a hefty weight to the installation if you don't have Mozilla already. Users who use a different browsers and do not want to install Epiphany should run emerge inject net-www/epiphany-1.0 so that it will be included as installed and will not interfere with the upgrade.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Bingo

ah ben c'est pas drôle ça. Je fais ce qui est suggérer, et emerge veut même pas démarrer à cause du bonobo-activation qui le bloque. Pourquoi est-ce qu'il est suggéré d'emerger jusqu'au block si c'est pas possible de démarrer emerge?

----------

## TGL

Ouais, j'ai vu ça aussi, c'est manifestement un bug dans la niouze letter... (ou bien ça marche avec certaines version de portage, mais pas la mienne en tout cas). Enfin bon, c'est pas grave, parceque virer bonobo-activation d'entrée de jeu empêche juste de lancer qlqs applis gnome, rien de bien critique quoi...

----------

## dyurne

moi je pouvais lancer aucune appli, meme une console. j'ai eu légérement peur. apres un relogage sans X c t bon ( c'est a dire re-emerge bonobo ).

EDIT : comment faire alors pour passer à gnome 2.4 si on peut pas unmerger bonobo sans que ça plante, et qu'on ne peut pas emerge -U world parce qu'on a pas unmerger bonobo.

si je vais ça peut peut etre marcher   :Question: 

1) unmerger bonobo

2) ctrl+alt+F1

3) emerge -up world

----------

## TGL

Juste pour être sûr que tu ne confonds pas, il s'agit de bonobo-activation et pas de bonobo tout court.

À part ça, ça m'étonne que tu aies tant de problèmes, mais bon, je sais plus exactement ce que je faisais pendant la mise à jour, donc j'ai peut-être pas fais gaffe. Enfin quoi qu'il en soit, y'a pas tant que ça de question à se poser je crois:

 - tu lances ce que tu veux comme applis pour utiliser ton PC pendant l'update

 - dans une console ou un xterm, tu fais ton:

```
 # emerge -C bonobo-activation && emerge -u world 
```

 - tu utilises la machine comme tu peux pendant ce temps là, sachant qu'effectivement certaines applis (applis gnome) risquent de ne plus démarrer avant que ce soit fini

----------

## dyurne

ne t'inquiete pas, je ne confond pas bonobo et bonobo-activation, c'est juste une flemme énorme de reecrire activation.

pour ce qui est de la mise a jour, pas de problèmes, ça devrait marcher sans trop chercher plus loin que ce que tu viens de citer, au pire je lance la MAJ avant d'aller faire dodo et je touche a rien. ( ça ma juste un peu paniqué parce que j'utilise (presque) exclusivement des applis gnome et gtk. )

----------

## gK

 *gK wrote:*   

> Encore un problème depuis le passage à gnome 2.4 : j'obtiens un dossier nommé Desktop sur le compte de mon /home/user qui revient à chaque fois, même en faisant un rm -rf dessus.
> 
> C'est possible de le virer ?
> 
> drwxr-xr-x    2 gK      users        4096 Oct  8 19:42 Desktop
> ...

 

up   :Sad: 

----------

## crevette

tu peux creer un fichier .hidden dans ton rep ~/ avec dedans la liste des repertoires que tu ne veux pas afficher comme "Desktop" ou "Evolution"

----------

## gK

Je cherchais une méthode un peu plus directe en fait   :Smile: 

----------

## crevette

ben ya pire et c'est la seule que je voie

----------

## dyurne

 *gK wrote:*   

> Je cherchais une méthode un peu plus directe en fait  

 

question con :

que donne :  

```

rm -rf .gnome-desktop 

rm Desktop/Lien\ vers\ l\'ancien\ bureau/

```

----------

## crevette

le lien Desktop sera automatiquement créé normalement

----------

## dyurne

oui mais est ce qu'il est autorisé pour un lien de ne pointer sur rien ?

je veux dire par la que si il n'y a pas de cible est ce qu'on peut créer un lien ?

bon en meme temps il parait evident que ça peut pas etre si simple.

dsl. c t une suggestion con.

EDIT : je suis peut etre un gros chanceux mais chez moi la manip décrite ci-dessus marche. plus de lien vers l'ancien bureau

EDIT2 : [TOTALEMENT HORS SUJET] openoffice 1.1 vient de passer en stable  [/TOTALEMENT HORS SUJET]

----------

